# Gears of War Judgement?



## Senor Fuzzlebutt (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone else getting psyched? I am always looking for BAMFs to do battle with. If you love the sawed-off and marking enemies, and if helping a downed teammate makes you feel warm and fuzzy inside, I think we can have a good time. Send me your gamertag.

Racist, Homophobes please don't bother, and ladies I give great chat.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 21, 2013)

i played it for a minute last night not a huge gears fan though i got it for my brother


----------

